# Bait swarms screw up wax foundation



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

looks top me like that frame did not hang plumb.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It is a Jumbo depth frame, ten in the box, on a level deck.


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

I see that sometimes when bee space is not maintained (frames too far apart). How was your spacing?


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

old foundation? If the wax was old and lacked the freshness of new foundation they will sometimes do that.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree, that is very unusual for wax foundation. I've seen it on the PF plastic, but never on real wax.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

wildbeekeeper said:


> old foundation? If the wax was old and lacked the freshness of new foundation they will sometimes do that.


It was 30+ year old foundation that was accepted well by other hives. Must have been fussy bees if that was the cause.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Seen it MANY times... I think some colonies fire the engineering crew.....


----------

